# White Spot on Algae Eater



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

I just noticed a white spot on the common pleco, that wasn't there about an hour ago. I just added the aquarium salt, is this just salt on him or is something wrong?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

It is very hard to diagnose you problem without a photo. How big is the spot? Could it be that he may have burned himself on your heater? I have a big plecostomus and a large synodontis that are alwys trying to be the main course at a fish fry. Add MelaFix and all should be ok if this is the case.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Like Bob says we need a photo to be able to tell. Plecs do ometime change colour a bit and appear lighter in patches or darker in patches. Mine, too, seem to burn thmselves on the heater now and again.

Why did you add salt?


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok sorry you guys I've been trying to post pictures this morning of my algae but I've had some more problems with my new fish, had 2 more floaters and 1 half floater. 

Ok here is the best I could right now. He doesn't like having his picture taken. So none of them are close ups of him.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok here is another picture maybe you can tell more by it.


----------

